# Future shop mac specials.



## infinity8 (Feb 19, 2006)

It started yesterday. Not to shabby the prices.

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/class.asp?logon=&langid=EN&catid=23015


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

2.16 C2D 15" -- $1879

2.33 C2D 15" -- $2449 (not as good of a deal)

The 2.16 is not too bad of a deal -- almost as good as the refurb prices -- which apple *still* hasn't dropped. :S


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

There was also a good deal on the French version of the mini, the 1.83 at $699 ($200 instant savings). Unfortunately, they ran out of them.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Not cheap enough, IMO. 

I've got a 5% coupon for Best Buy - with their current deal on the 2.2 MBP - the price is down to $1994. Better than the corp discount that we can get - but still not cheap enough for me to give up the 12" PB...


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

RobTheGob said:


> Not cheap enough, IMO.
> 
> I've got a 5% coupon for Best Buy - with their current deal on the 2.2 MBP - the price is down to $1994. Better than the corp discount that we can get - but still not cheap enough for me to give up the 12" PB...



How did you get that coupon?


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Fox said:


> There was also a good deal on the French version of the mini, the 1.83 at $699 ($200 instant savings). Unfortunately, they ran out of them.


Hi,

What way does the French differ from the english model?

s.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Literature would be in French and the system installation would be French. The latter is easy to change.


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

Ummm yeah, where's the 5% off at best buy? I need to buy meself a laptop!


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

That's a decent deal on a mini... I need it cheaper still, though.

Yes, it's too bad there aren't any. 

I need a mini, and I need it cheap. Why a mini over an iMac? I want a seperate monitor I can use in tall "portrait" mode, like the single-page mono Mac monitors of old.  Can't do that on an iMac.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

RobTheGob said:


> Not cheap enough, IMO.
> 
> I've got a 5% coupon for Best Buy - with their current deal on the 2.2 MBP - the price is down to $1994. Better than the corp discount that we can get - but still not cheap enough for me to give up the 12" PB...


Anymore info. available on this 5% coupon?

Steve


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

Crewser said:


> Anymore info. available on this 5% coupon?
> 
> Steve


I have a 10% off coupon from Best Buy

I had their credit card and their phasing them out and doing them through HSBC Mastercard , so now they are offering existing customers 10% off if they switch to the new no fee credit card. I said why the hell not


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

future shop are also going to have hsbc supplying their credit cards. annoying as it was only about 1 1/2 yrs ago that i got one of the wells fargo ones. and now i've got to apply for a new one? forget it. this would be the THIRD future shop credit card i've had. and everytime you apply for a new card your credit rating is affected. no thanks. 

sorry for the rant...


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

mixedup said:


> future shop are also going to have hsbc supplying their credit cards.


Best Buy and Future Shop are essentially one and the same. So it makes sense they both have the same bank behind their credit cards.

Steve


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

lewdvig said:


> How did you get that coupon?


Sorry - I haven't been on in a few days, so I missed the query...

BB substituted a Harmony remote on an order a few months back and sent this along with the upgraded remote. It expires in a week or so -so I've been watching for something to buy.


----------



## cloudniner (Oct 21, 2006)

*Best Buy - Future Shop New Cards*

FYI

I got the apply for a new card from both Best Buy and Future Shop. 

Best Buy is offering 10% off your first purchase with the card, Future Shop is not.

The fine print on the BB application indicates that it is only good for a max of $100 and not on things that are on special price??

Knocking the 15 inch 2.2 down to $1999.


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

I didn't know BB changed their credit card provider until now.

Woo, I bought my MacPro from BB last week with the Wells Fargo card's 24 month payment option. If I planned to buy the machine today instead of last week I would be screwed. Timing was everything!


----------

